# Question about Florastor



## Jules74 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a couple of questions. I have been taking Caltrate for the D. I also take Culturelle. I was thinking of starting the Florastor as well. Do you think that will interact with the calcium or be fine. Also I was wondering about the yeast in the Florastor. I know too much yeast is bad and can lead to cancer. Is that only the bad yeast? Or do I just have all the wrong information? Anybody know. I have a family hisory of cancer and don't want to help the odds in the wrong way.


----------

